# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Адресный классификатор

## MaxCheet

Как без подписки ИТС обновить?

----------


## 4AuHuK

Что именно обновить?!?
Есть старый КЛАДР, а есть ФИАС (+ с поддержкой адресов по муниципальному делению). И то и другое есть в свободном доступе в инете.

----------

сергейыв (04.11.2020)

----------


## zgbgr

думаю нужен свежий фиас..в формате 1с

----------

